# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  भगवान शनि की साढ़े साती की पीड़ा से बचाव के उपाय के लिए प्रार्थना

## shriram

आदरणीय गुरूजी
अपने दुर्भाग्य को क्या कहूँ गुरूजी ? सन २००९ से परेशान
हूँ . जन्मकुंडली दिखाने पर जानकर लोग भगवान शनि की साढ़े साती बताये .
उन्ही लोगो के बताने के अनुसार बजरंग बली के उस मंदिर में जिसमे की पीपल
का पेड़ हो हम एक साल से भी ज्यादे समय तक -एक मुखी हनुमान कवचम एवं पंच
मुखी हनुमान कवचम , तथा लान्गुलास्त्र शत्रुंजय हनुमत स्त्रोत्रम तथा
इसके साथ ही साथ हनुमान चालीसा ,संकटमोचन एवं बजरंग बाण का रोज सुबह एक
घंटा तक घी का दीपक जला कर पाठ करते रहे .इतना करने के बाद भी जब सारी की
सारी स्थिति जस की तस ही रही तब खिन्न होकर छोड़ दिए .
फिर अपने मन से शनि भगवान की रोज सुबह पूजा करना सुरु किये .इसमे भी रोज
सुबह एक घंटा महाराज दशरथ कृत शनि स्त्रोत्रम , श्री शनि स्तवराज
स्त्रोत्रम ,श्री शनि कवचम के साथ १०८ बार –ॐ शं शनिश्चराय नमः का जप भी
करते रहे . एक वर्ष तक करने के बाद भी सारी की सारी स्थितियां जस की तस
है . अपना शरीर , घर परिवार ,रोजी रोजगार , आर्थिक समस्याए ,हर तरफ से
परेशानियों का दौर 2009 से एक के बाद एक जो चला आ रहा है वह रुकने का नाम
ही नही लेता .
2000 से गायत्री मिशन से जुड़े रहे , माँ गायत्री का जप करते रहें .हर नवरात्रि
में 24 हजार का लघु अनुष्ठान एवं सवा लाख के भी कई अनुष्ठान किये परन्तु
कोई लाभ नही हुआ .अब आपकी बात पर बिस्वास करते है की गायत्री मंत्र कीलित
है एवं कितना भी  जप लो कोई फायदा नही होगा .
एक ब्राह्मण परिवार में जन्म लिया हूँ , बाबा एवं पिताजी भी प्याज लहसुन
नही खाते थे ,हमारी पीढ़ी भी नही खाती .हम एवं हमारे बच्चे भी प्याज लहसुन
नही खाते है .मांस मछली अंडा की तो बात ही मत करिये .एक शुद्ध सात्विक
,परोपकारी ,सहयोगी
,इमानदार ब्राह्मण की जिन्दगी जी रहे है परन्तु जीवन के हर स्तर पर
परेशान है .
यही मेरा दुर्भाग्य है .लगातार झेलते -2 मन थक गया .सभी सात्विक साधनाओं
के प्रति घृणा एवं अरुचि हो गयी .अब पूजा पाठ करने का तनिक भी मन ही नही
करता . मन में घनघोर निराशा भर गयी है
.गुरूजी मेरी यह दशा कब सुधरेगी ? कुंडली के जानकार कहते है की 2017 में
शनि की साढ़े साती खत्म होगी .
आप कोई उपाय बताएं गुरुदेव ? कोई घर पर कर सकने वाला साधना विधान ,कोई
शाबर मन्त्र ,या  कोई टोटका . कुछ भी बताये गुरुदेव  मै बहुत ही परेशान
हूँ हर तरह से .आपकी शरण में थक हार कर अंत में आया हूँ . आपके मार्ग का
भी कोई साधना विधान होगा तो करेंगे .सात्विक मार्ग की ढेरो सारी साधनाएं
करके कोई भी रिजल्ट तो पाए ही नही ,अब इनसे मन ही खिन्न हो गया .
जाऊ कहाँ तजि चरन तुम्हारे .
एवं आप मेरे इस विश्वास को झूठा नही होने देंगें –
मेरी सहज हो गयी मंजिले , कि हवा का रुख भी बदल गया .
तेरा हाथ हाथो में आ गया , कि चिराग राहों में जल गये .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## shriram

आदरणीय गुरूजी

नाम - गोविन्द पाण्डेय  , तुला राशि
पेशा -होमियो चिकित्सक
 योग्यता - Msc ( chemistry) ,BHMS

जन्म दिन - 17 -03 - 1968 , दिन - रविवार

समय -03 -15 AM

स्थान - रावर्रटसगंज (ओबरा ),सोनभद्र ,उत्तर प्रदेश .पहले मिर्जापुर जिले
में था .अब सोनभद्र नया जिला बना है .



भगवान शनि की साढ़े साती (सन 2009 से प्रारम्भ )में आर्थिक रूप से बिपन्न
हो कर दाने -2 को मुहताज हो गया हूँ .

पारिवारिक असहयोग , मनमुटाव  ये सब  - आर्थिक तंगी के कारण है .

जो भी प्रयास आगे बढने के लिए करता हूँ सब जगह असफलताएं ही असफलताएं मिलती है .

लगातार असफलताओ के कारण मन एक दम हताश परेशान एवं दुखी -2 हो गया है .ये
साढ़े साती सन 2017 तक रहने की बात ज्योतिषी लोग कुंडली देख कर बताते है .

बड़ा दुखी हूँ गुरूजी ,कृपया कोई उचित समाधान बताने की कृपा करें .
पेशा -होमियो चिकित्सक
 योग्यता - Msc ( chemistry) ,BHMS

----------


## 1toka4

shriram ji  
            aapki batose  lagta hai ki pareshani to hai , lekin apne jo puja aur jap kiya hai usme muze to vishvas ki kami lagti hai 
  main to koi badha gyani nahi hu  lekin aapki batose  lagta hai

----------

